# I Passed My A+ Certification



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

:wink:Sunday 1/6/08 was the last day of Comptia A+ Boot Camp. It was very intense. We started at 8:30 a.m. and stayed as late as 11:00 pm (the lab was open 24 hrs, therefore at times individuals were there until2:00 a.m. or as early as 5:00 a.m. A+ Essentials Exams were on Monday 1/7/08. I passed the first exam in less than the 1.5 hour alloted time. The second exam was scheduled for 4:00 p.m., but I had an early flight therefore I had to take the exams back-to-back. Boot Camp has been a great experience, and I wasn't quite as lost as I thought I would be. We had a class of about 15, I understand 3/4 of the class passed the first exam. You can not go to the second exam until you pass the first one. This was a big milestone for me!!!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations! Now you can forget half of the stuff on the tests,lol


----------



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you! Yeah I know. But for someone reaching 50 it feels good!


----------



## Techstdt (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats! I'm gearing up to take mine near the end of Jan. Any suggestions? No. I was not asking for answers and hoping you could help me "cheat". My name is not Roger Clemens! I want to pass my first time through like you did. Any input you--or anyone--can give me would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AngelaLD50 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tech,

Study, study, study, and when you can't study any long, study some more. I don't recall you saying you are taking a course, just taking the exam. If that is the case. Be sure to READ THE QUESTIONS CAREFULLY. One word can make a difference between choose the right or wrong answer. Although everything is multiple choice you MUST keep a mental picture of how to move through Explorer to get to certain programs (e.g. Right Click My Computer > Manage > System, etc). If you are taking a course before your Exam, pay close attention, take additional notes in your notebook. Unlike myself, you may already be very familiar with computers. I was told "Basic" computer knowledge is all that was required, I found out what I knew must a have VERY BASIC. Comptia has some practice exams on their website, take advantage of those. 

I wish you much success!! It is a good feeling (personally).


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Sybex makes some great study guides. I definitely recommend you pick one up - I found the A+ Complete Study Guide to be very useful.


----------

